# Compressor relay conenction with Accuair gears



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

on the back of my compressor relay I see the following numbers: 85 / 30 / 87 / 86 / L / H / C6. 

Any idea where everything plug in ? ( 15amp ECU fuse / 3amp Compressor Fuse / Compressor / Battery 70amp Fuse). 

Accuair has a nice diagram in that PDF but it doesnt label each relay connectors


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

kilimats said:


> on the back of my compressor relay I see the following numbers: 85 / 30 / 87 / 86 / L / H / C6.
> 
> Any idea where everything plug in ? ( 15amp ECU fuse / 3amp Compressor Fuse / Compressor / Battery 70amp Fuse).
> 
> Accuair has a nice diagram in that PDF but it doesnt label each relay connectors


So if you are running our SwitchSpeed without the electronic tank pressure sensor, (you are using a mechanical pressure switch with 2 terminals), than you will hook up your compressors exactly like this:









If you are running our e-Level Controller or the SwitchSpeed Controller WITH the electronic tank pressure sensor (3 wires), than you will wire it like the diagram above accept with the yellow wire out of our ECU labeled "COMP_1" should be connected to PIN(S) 85 on the compressor relay(s). 

Note: If you are using our power supply kit, it comes with a single 90 amp compressor relay. So you have one big supply wire to the relay and then you tee the output of the relay to both compressors.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks a lot Reno for the detailed answer, I'm all set !


----------

